# My New Stress Relief



## Crafter (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, I don't think this is a triumph over anxiety, but it did relax me for a bit.
I had a call from a telemarketer yesterday. I listened to the sales pitch like I always do to be polite and said "thanks, but I'm not interested". The guy started getting pushy asking for reasons why I was not intersted. I was begining to answer, but then the thought of having to explain myself as to why I was not interested in something and the guys pushy voice pissed me off. I told him it was none of his F*#%ing business, the answer is no. Even after that he kept pushing so I told him to Go #@$% himself and hung up. Soon after I felt more relaxed than I have in a long time. WOW! I can't wait for the next rude telemarketer to call. haha. 
Advisory: Please feel free to try this at home!!


----------



## Hopefulicious (Nov 25, 2004)

hahahaha, that's awesome! It feels good being assertive, huh?


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

you've got something to look forward to.


----------

